# I love TalkClassical !



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I made 10 posts (not even enough to see my own profile!) but already I have 14 likes!

You people are SOOOOO NIIIIIIIIICE!!! :tiphat:

- Bill


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Make that fifteen.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Make that 16,for a nice guy! Welcome aboard, BillT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

I have only seen one of your posts, the one that starts this thread.

But I'm going to go out on a limb and welcome you to TC, anyway.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If you're sucker for likes, just keep posting covers of popular recordings of popular works in Currently Listening... and Latest Purchases thread.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Wait till you get a like from someguy, _that_ one like will be well earned!


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

BillT said:


> I made 10 posts (not even enough to see my own profile!) but already I have 14 likes!
> 
> You people are SOOOOO NIIIIIIIIICE!!! :tiphat:
> 
> - Bill


Post some Mahler in the currently listening to thread. That's my strategy.

Plus it means you get to listen to Mahler.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think my most-"liked" posts are punny jokes. Do something with "Mo's Art" and you'll be getting likes for weeks.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Aramis said:


> If you're sucker for likes, just keep posting covers of popular recordings of popular works in Currently Listening... and Latest Purchases thread.


I enjoyed your contribution to "Current Listening" this weekend, by the way :lol:

Welcome to the forum, BillT!


----------

